# ENFP wantin to make INTJ friends~!!



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Well sir/ma'am, I have already clarified my MBTI and like... I love INTJ's!! I can talk about smart people stuff, and analyze you awesome persons! So let us begin a intelligent conversation about... Friendship!!


----------



## Dove_Eyes (Feb 19, 2013)

0__o


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Probably trolling, but anyways...

Assuming our INTJ brethren dignify this thread with a response, this is going to get good.


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Elistra said:


> Probably trolling, but anyways...
> 
> Assuming our INTJ brethren dignify this thread with a response, this is going to get good.


nooo. not a troll~! I like INTJ's and that's just my awkward little way of introducing myself to the J's which I feel so awkward with~!  -social skills are at minimum around J's-


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Twin2 said:


> I can talk about smart people stuff


xD I love it.


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Umbraic Light said:


> xD I love it.


I got a compliment!!! -embrace-:kitteh:


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

So what is your philosophy on friendship?


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

Twin2 said:


> So let us begin a intelligent conversation about... *Friendship*!!


No... no, I-- Why INTJs though? Why friendship? Btw, there's a subforum for that, here every NT is invited to tag along.


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Konigsberg said:


> No... no, I-- Why INTJs though? Why friendship? Btw, there's a subforum for that, here every NT is invited to tag along.


Yes I know, I posted this on my phone and it lied to me saying I was in that subforum -.- BUT I CAN MAKE MORE NT FRIENDS THIS WAY SO ITS ALL GOOD~!


----------



## arsenic (Mar 13, 2013)

> I can talk about smart people stuff


You are so bubbly and this made me laugh so I've decided I like you.


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

arsenic said:


> You are so bubbly and this made me laugh so I've decided I like you.


yayz~! And yes.. I am quite bubbly xD And I must say- I likers your avvattaarrrr~!


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Umbraic Light said:


> So what is your philosophy on friendship?


welll... Friendship is a thingy where you meet a person and think they're kick ass and you have like THAT much respect for them(in capitals...) and you're just like, "imma talk to you, and chill with you, and be your friend" and yeshh..


----------



## Collie (Apr 15, 2013)

Twin2 said:


> welll... Friendship is a thingy where you meet a person and think they're kick ass and you have like THAT much respect for them(in capitals...) and you're just like, "imma talk to you, and chill with you, and be your friend" and yeshh..


Shouldn't those feelings and relationships be generated organically, though? Being an INTJ doesn't predispose someone to being "kick ass" or even vaguely interesting to you.

No harm in wanting to make friends if that's your game, but if you're looking for a particular kind of brain to pick then I think your target audience would understand and better appreciate topic titles like, "INTJ Test Subjects Wanted," or if you want to get specific, "Looking for Nifty New INTJ People for Friendship and Assorted Mental Analysis."


----------



## DesertWind (Mar 2, 2012)

We can be friends with benefits... You can put the B in my J.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

You sound quirky and eccentric. And since you wanted to talk about friendship. What do you consider the most important component in a good friendship?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Twin2 said:


> Well sir/ma'am, I have already clarified my MBTI and like... I love INTJ's!! I can talk about smart people stuff, and analyze you awesome persons! So let us begin a intelligent conversation about... Friendship!!


Interesting signature you have there!


----------



## Tony Liu (Apr 10, 2013)

This thread is more stereotype role-playing than actual relationship building. The ENFP's trying too hard.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

Tony Liu said:


> This thread is more stereotype role-playing than actual relationship building. The ENFP's trying too hard.


It's kinda charming in a sick way, though.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Protagoras said:


> It's kinda charming in a sick way, though.


Maybe this is the ENFP version of hamming it up?


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

Elistra said:


> Maybe this is the ENFP version of hamming it up?


I'd hope so.


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Collie said:


> Shouldn't those feelings and relationships be generated organically, though? Being an INTJ doesn't predispose someone to being "kick ass" or even vaguely interesting to you.
> 
> No harm in wanting to make friends if that's your game, but if you're looking for a particular kind of brain to pick then I think your target audience would understand and better appreciate topic titles like, "INTJ Test Subjects Wanted," or if you want to get specific, "Looking for Nifty New INTJ People for Friendship and Assorted Mental Analysis."


But I feel like being random. :L


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tony Liu said:


> This thread is more stereotype role-playing than actual relationship building. The ENFP's trying too hard.


Not really, this is just me. I feel random, SO I'm bein random... Sorry If I offended you somehow.


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

BeardedAgam said:


> You sound quirky and eccentric. And since you wanted to talk about friendship. What do you consider the most important component in a good friendship?


Well on a more less random note, in my opinion its important for friends to always be there. Even after mistakes that were your fault. A good friend will accept your randomness, and sensitivities, and just have fun! At least that's how I see a good friend as.


----------



## Pirate (Jan 2, 2013)

And you're looking on the internet for that. Good luck with that.


----------



## Tony Liu (Apr 10, 2013)

> Not really, this is just me. I feel random, SO I'm bein random... Sorry If I offended you somehow.


While showing your spontaneous side is a viable strategy in getting INTJs curious, going full "textbook" ENFP is excessive and cheesy. NTs. especially INTJs, are the first to spot people who are trying to be something they're not. And even if you were to make INTJ friends on this thread, they would be befriending your MBTI, and not you.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Twin2 said:


> Well on a more less random note, in my opinion its important for friends to always be there. Even after mistakes that were your fault. A good friend will accept your randomness, and sensitivities, and just have fun! At least that's how I see a good friend as.


You have to bear in mind, some of us have Feeling for our fourth function rather than for one of our top two. Even the most feeling-oriented among us have it no higher than third.

Let me think. If I remember right, don't ENFPs have Extraverted Intuition as their primary? Oddly enough, in Jungian function tests my Extraverted Intuition is almost as high as my Extraverted Thinking. Maybe we can communicate using that? 

I'll try....

Your emotional range of expression:










My emotional range of expression:













The strongest parts of your nature:












The strongest parts of my nature:


















This is as close as I can approximate it. And no, I do not dislike you by any means, but the differences are going to make talking about anything but the most superficial matters very difficult, particularly since you (don't be offended...) seem to have not developed your third function much yet. 

Hmm.

... let me go out on a limb here, maybe we can do it this way. Do you like kittens, by any chance?


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Elistra said:


> You have to bear in mind, some of us have Feeling for our fourth function rather than for one of our top two. Even the most feeling-oriented among us have it no higher than third.
> 
> Let me think. If I remember right, don't ENFPs have Extraverted Intuition as their primary? Oddly enough, in Jungian function tests my Extraverted Intuition is almost as high as my Extraverted Thinking. Maybe we can communicate using that?
> 
> ...



awww I liked the pictures they made me giggle xD I like stars a lot too though, I wanna' be an astronomer, so xD but the pictures were funny. in a good way. I like how you did that. cause it just.. i dunno. I just liked it xD


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry, i didnt read your last paragraph. but yes. I adore all animals ^^


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tony Liu said:


> While showing your spontaneous side is a viable strategy in getting INTJs curious, going full "textbook" ENFP is excessive and cheesy. NTs. especially INTJs, are the first to spot people who are trying to be something they're not. And even if you were to make INTJ friends on this thread, they would be befriending your MBTI, and not you.


This is me. When I'm in a good mood... And this is me when my feelings are hurt.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Twin2 said:


> Sorry, i didnt read your last paragraph. but yes. I adore all animals ^^











Alright. Now, beyond the _"Omg those are soooo cute!"_ sort of thing, how do you feel when you look at these? Warm? Loved? Protective? Anything in particular?


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

Is anyone allowed to answer that question?


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

smevel said:


> Is anyone allowed to answer that question?


About the kittens? Sure.


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

At first glance I can see why someone would find them adorable, but then you have to realize that those kittens are eventually going to take a poo over everything.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

smevel said:


> At first glance I can see why someone would find them adorable, but then you have to realize that those kittens are eventually going to take a poo over everything.


Nah... it's easy to teach them what a litterbox is for. Most of them pick that up pretty quickly.

When I deal with kittens I get a very strong protective urge, and I just want to teach them things, keep them safe, play with them, and do what I can to make them happy. (Yes, I know... mushy... lol.)


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

Well as long as the things are obedient


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

smevel said:


> Well as long as the things are obedient


I love how we're talking about potty training. One time my dog peed on my big brothers face when he was angry. it was GREAT.


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

Twin2 said:


> I love how we're talking about potty training. One time my dog peed on my big brothers face when he was angry. it was GREAT.


You caught my attention, well done

That's actually pretty funny, I caught myself giggling, I don't have a dog but my youngest cat peed on top of my dad while he was sleeping. It was pretty funny but none of us laughed when he told us


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Who would have thought the universal language would be toilet humor? Haha, I love it! :tongue:

My brother (ENTP) is about seven and a half years younger than I. One time, when he was very young -- we're talking so young that he'd only been toilet trained for about a year -- he stopped up the toilet, and our mother (INTJ) was in there, trying to unstop it. I walked past the open bathroom door, and saw my brother standing a few feet away near the tub. He had no pants or underpants on, either... he always took them off whenever he took a dump at home. (He does that to this day, actually. Don't ask, I don't understand it either.) 

Anyhow, right behind him on the tiled floor I saw... a perfectly formed little pile of shit. :shocked:

Lol... I don't know how I managed it, but I didn't pause in my steps, didn't crack a smile, didn't make a single comment. I proceeded down the hall and into the kitchen, where my father (ESTJ) sat at the table. My father loves toilet humor as much as I do, so I quietly told him what was going on. He grinned evilly, and we waited for the moment the accident would be discovered...

And waited...

Finally, there was the sound of talking from the bathroom, and the sound of some movement, and a seemingly shocked silence that stretched on forever. 

I sat, all attention focused, waiting....

*"I sorry I shit in the floor, Mommy!!"

*... my father and I just absolutely lost it, LOL. :laughing:


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

I saw the potential for friendship and I took it, the humor is simply icing on the cake


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

smevel said:


> I saw the potential for friendship and I took it, the humor is simply icing on the cake


An INTJ that likes toilet humor... this is great, lol.


----------



## anonimouze123 (Apr 25, 2013)

smevel said:


> O_O can I have it?


Haha NO.


----------



## Typologist (Dec 11, 2012)

Friendship is nice, friendship is lovely... We both have colorful avatars, so we can be friends, hahaha... :tongue:


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

anonimouze123 said:


> Haha NO.


Then how about we separate a strand of your hair and match it with my own then make a copy of that copy and see if we're twins.


----------



## anonimouze123 (Apr 25, 2013)

smevel said:


> Then how about we separate a strand of your hair and match it with my own then make a copy of that copy and see if we're twins.


I think I'm pretty sure we're not, so I'm not gonna bother to check. Sorry


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

anonimouze123 said:


> I think I'm pretty sure we're not, so I'm not gonna bother to check. Sorry


Very well, then I think it's only safe to assume that we're both of the same make and model from some corporation that only produces red-headed pigtailed androids.


----------



## antuerius (Mar 30, 2013)

Twin2 said:


> Well sir/ma'am, I have already clarified my MBTI and like... I love INTJ's!! I can talk about smart people stuff, and analyze you awesome persons! So let us begin a intelligent conversation about... Friendship!!


Hope this isn't barging in, I am kind of new and my question is kind of tangential. I have been looking around for indications in the MBTI sorter for the personality type matches in friendship. The terminology they use for relationships is oblique and has eccentric psychological terminology that misses the basic form of friendship as an explicit category. In general, I am trying to learn if there is an ideal friendship type for each personality, and what they are, if there is such an index. I read that ENFP's are indexed to INTJ's for relationships, some say they work, some not. I don't think I would like a friendship where I also felt libidinal energy; but that's probably just me. It would be useful to know what friendship is, maybe at a philosophical or social-psychological coordinate. If I have ever met an ENFP before MBTI, it was probably lost or misunderstood. I also wonder what it means relative to the unknown quality of personality to be lost at the inception of acquaintance, admiration, friendship and so on. That knowns and unknowns may define a bias that deforms humane objectivity in relating. Or, other values that might be self-defining or otherwise important to one of the actants.

Wonder what the friendship type actually is for INTJ, and ENFP.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

No.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

(In response to Elistra) Uh no! This is an INDIVIDUAL'S quest born out of curiosity. And Regardless of whether or not it's an awkward or naive thread post, there's nothing wrong with her doing it. I think it's cute!


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

(In response to Elistra) Wow, you are one patronizing and condescending person.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Elistra said:


> I don't know, ask Chimeric... she brought it up. Apparently she likes vampire bats.


I was semi-trolling ("look, NTs: ENFPs can be weird, dark, and negative too!"). Vampire bats are kinda cool, though.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

MelBel said:


> (In response to Elistra) Uh no! This is an INDIVIDUAL'S quest born out of curiosity. And Regardless of whether or not it's an awkward or naive thread post, there's nothing wrong with her doing it. I think it's cute!


I thought it was cute, too. I'm not sure where you're getting the impression that I thought it was bad to do? Although, I'll admit I first thought that the INTJs might well not respond positively. My mother is an INTJ, as is my ex, and both found bubbliness (and enthusiasm in general) to be anathema. I am glad the INTJs here responded better. 



MelBel said:


> (In response to Elistra) Wow, you are one patronizing and condescending person.


I'm tempted to post the "ENTJ Fukitol" in response to you, but curiosity is overriding my sense of humor at the moment. 

Where exactly are you getting this?


----------



## aizen (May 10, 2013)

I really don't understand why ENFPs wanna be friends with us...........


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

chimeric said:


> I was semi-trolling ("look, NTs: ENFPs can be weird, dark, and negative too!"). Vampire bats are kinda cool, though.


Lol. :tongue:


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Elistra said:


> I thought it was cute, too. I'm not sure where you're getting the impression that I thought it was bad to do? Although, I'll admit I first thought that the INTJs might well not respond positively. My mother is an INTJ, as is my ex, and both found bubbliness (and enthusiasm in general) to be anathema. I am glad the INTJs here responded better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(These were my first 2 comments ever here on PerC). Anyway, I made those comments after reading some of your first comments on that thread, but noticed you softened your approach through the rest of the thread, after I had already made my responses to you. How I felt in my replies, was not how I felt by the end. You were all having fun and making friends with each other by the end. But, innitially I just felt bad for her.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

Befriending an INTJ is like trying to coax a cat out from beneath the couch.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Faux said:


> Befriending an INTJ is like trying to coax a cat out from beneath the couch.


Easy. Just give it googly eyes and rub your fingers together. If that doesn't work, act as apathetic as possible; cats _love _that shit. Do INTJs?


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

MelBel said:


> (These were my first 2 comments ever here on PerC). Anyway, I made those comments after reading some of your first comments on that thread, but noticed you softened your approach through the rest of the thread, after I had already made my responses to you. How I felt in my replies, was not how I felt by the end. You were all having fun and making friends with each other by the end. But, innitially I just felt bad for her.


What gets me about her, you and ... well, pretty much anyone that has Introverted Feeling as one of their top two functions... is this: How do you all survive? Seriously? If someone catches me with the Fi out (i.e. I've dropped my guard) and they take advantage of that state of affairs, the Te will tear their fucking head off for the affront, and deservedly so. My Fi has a built-in protector, yes? 

How do you all survive?


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Elistra said:


> What gets me about her, you and ... well, pretty much anyone that has Introverted Feeling as one of their top two functions... is this: How do you all survive? Seriously? If someone catches me with the Fi out (i.e. I've dropped my guard) and they take advantage of that state of affairs, the Te will tear their fucking head off for the affront, and deservedly so. My Fi has a built-in protector, yes?
> 
> How do you all survive?



Hmm, not easily. Painfully. All our feeling are at play all the time and WILL get hurt somehow, even if it's by our own hand, somehow, like upsetting others, or just simply making even the simplest mistakes. A lot of guilt, shame, sadness, excitement, joy, stimulation, anger, rage, depression, fear, giddiness, silliness...
I think I'm introverted enough (and have been surrounded by almost only introverted family and friends my whole life), that I can get paranoid by my tendancy to be very outgoing, open and honest, that I might have stepped in it, annoyed others, said TOO MUCH, made shyer people uncomfortable, been misunderstood, etc. Then I tend to overanalyze and maybe withdraw til I am miserable and can't take it anymore, and try to have peace with who I am and just be myself, regardless of others' reactions, or my own feelings of overexposure.
That's how I guard myself, almost always AFTER the fact. If you go to the ENFP forum, most of the threads are about feelings. That's the main topic, regardless of our talents as artists, musicians, etc. It's funny! And educational for me. I've learned a lot of myself, and other types, where I can see the importance of all the types working together in the world. All the different strengths and weaknesses.
I don't know if you are already married, but you very well might end up with a male version of me! I married an ISTJ, which is common. You would be their rock, and they would bring light-heartedness to your life. 
Others like me who do not find someone in their life to compliment and stabilize them might find themselves falling off an emotional cliff, or getting lost into the excesses.... So, some do NOT survive.
Sorry if I went on too much. :wink:


----------



## etranger (Jan 17, 2013)

chimeric said:


> Easy. Just give it googly eyes and rub your fingers together. If that doesn't work, act as apathetic as possible; cats _love _that shit. Do INTJs?


Yes, actually. That works, sometimes. Because apathy can be puzzling. And then it's like this:


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

MelBel said:


> Hmm, not easily. Painfully. All our feeling are at play all the time and WILL get hurt somehow, even if it's by our own hand, somehow, like upsetting others, or just simply making even the simplest mistakes. A lot of guilt, shame, sadness, excitement, joy, stimulation, anger, rage, depression, fear, giddiness, silliness...
> I think I'm introverted enough (and have been surrounded by almost only introverted family and friends my whole life), that I can get paranoid by my tendancy to be very outgoing, open and honest, that I might have stepped in it, annoyed others, said TOO MUCH, made shyer people uncomfortable, been misunderstood, etc. Then I tend to overanalyze and maybe withdraw til I am miserable and can't take it anymore, and try to have peace with who I am and just be myself, regardless of others' reactions, or my own feelings of overexposure.
> That's how I guard myself, almost always AFTER the fact. If you go to the ENFP forum, most of the threads are about feelings. That's the main topic, regardless of our talents as artists, musicians, etc. It's funny! And educational for me. I've learned a lot of myself, and other types, where I can see the importance of all the types working together in the world. All the different strengths and weaknesses.
> I don't know if you are already married, but you very well might end up with a male version of me! I married an ISTJ, which is common. You would be their rock, and they would bring light-heartedness to your life.
> ...


... honestly, what you describe sounds like me, when the Fi is very close to the surface. :shocked: 

Although I think mine are less sophisticated than what I see on the ENFP forum... mine are more primitive overall. There's not as many shades, if that makes any sense... not as many _gradients_. That's what I was trying to get at with the crayon comparison several pages back in this thread. 

Don't let them make you feel shameful or guilty. There is nothing honorable or praiseworthy in not giving a damn about anyone but yourself. If they can't see that, it's _their_ issue, not yours. 

I am already married, it is to an INTP. Instead of a spouse that brings me more into the realm of Feeling while I draw him more into the realm of Thinking, it's more like I draw him into the realm of Getting Shit Done Now while he draws me into the realm of Slowing Down a Bit and Deliberating More. lol. :tongue:


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

etranger said:


> Yes, actually. That works, sometimes. Because apathy can be puzzling. And then it's like this:
> 
> View attachment 73392


 I'm not responding. Are you intrigued?


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Elistra said:


> ... honestly, what you describe sounds like me, when the Fi is very close to the surface. :shocked:
> 
> Although I think mine are less sophisticated than what I see on the ENFP forum... mine are more primitive overall. There's not as many shades, if that makes any sense... not as many _gradients_. That's what I was trying to get at with the crayon comparison several pages back in this thread.
> 
> ...



What I've learned about finding common ground with you here is another lesson for me. That I need to become more quiet before I jump into expressing my reaction immediately following my feelings being aroused one way or the other. But, experience is a great teacher, and I'm still young enough yet, and learning. :wink:
And actually, you were dead on about the 2 boxes of crayons! My very wise Sister has used that type of illustration to make me understand the differences between me and many other people. That I have a whole RAINBOW of emotions to express, while others may not have so many colors that they feel, express or understand. And that most people have never met "a Melissa" (that's my name) before, to help me understand why there might not be an understanding between some others and I, due to different personality and brain- wiring, when I would be frustruated at less than successful results, dealing with others. Your boxes of crayons helped to confirm that to me. :happy: And I really appreciate your encouragement to me for my darker feelings. Thank you for your kindness and understanding!
It sounds like you married a perfect match for you! I like that- "realm of getting shit done" and "realm of slowing down"! That's what everyone needs for a happy life- balance! :happy:


----------



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

Twin2 said:


> Well sir/ma'am, I have already clarified my MBTI and like... I love INTJ's!! I can talk about smart people stuff, and analyze you awesome persons! So let us begin a intelligent conversation about... Friendship!!


Friendship, huh? Well let's start easy, what would you say that you value most in a friend?.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

We are honestly quite taken aback by your... bubbliness.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

MelBel said:


> What I've learned about finding common ground with you here is another lesson for me. That I need to become more quiet before I jump into expressing my reaction immediately following my feelings being aroused one way or the other. But, experience is a great teacher, and I'm still young enough yet, and learning. :wink:
> And actually, you were dead on about the 2 boxes of crayons! My very wise Sister has used that type of illustration to make me understand the differences between me and many other people. That I have a whole RAINBOW of emotions to express, while others may not have so many colors that they feel, express or understand. And that most people have never met "a Melissa" (that's my name) before, to help me understand why there might not be an understanding between some others and I, due to different personality and brain- wiring, when I would be frustruated at less than successful results, dealing with others. Your boxes of crayons helped to confirm that to me. :happy: And I really appreciate your encouragement to me for my darker feelings. Thank you for your kindness and understanding!
> It sounds like you married a perfect match for you! I like that- "realm of getting shit done" and "realm of slowing down"! That's what everyone needs for a happy life- balance! :happy:


I'll be 37 this September, and am still trying to find some sort of balance as concerns expression. Don't worry about it. :happy:

Probably the best advice I could give is this -- if you find a person to be extremely annoying, the odds are excellent that you annoy the hell out of them, as well. Your single best defense against ending up surrounded by annoying people is to just be yourself. This tends to drive away annoying people... they will run like so many mangy rats fleeing a fire, and good riddance. At the same time, it will draw people who are compatible to you.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Elistra said:


> I'll be 37 this September, and am still trying to find some sort of balance as concerns expression. Don't worry about it. :happy:
> 
> Probably the best advice I could give is this -- if you find a person to be extremely annoying, the odds are excellent that you annoy the hell out of them, as well. Your single best defense against ending up surrounded by annoying people is to just be yourself. This tends to drive away annoying people... they will run like so many mangy rats fleeing a fire, and good riddance. At the same time, it will draw people who are compatible to you.


This may be the first time I've received advice that was both wise and hysterical! Thank you for that, Elistra- you're awesome! :wink:


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

INFJ Test Animal...or Person 

Hi Everyone.....


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

INFJ Test Animal...or Person 

Sorry if I am not the right letter type....

Hi Everyone.....


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

GentlemanKnight said:


> INFJ Test Animal...or Person
> 
> Sorry if I am not the right letter type....
> 
> Hi Everyone.....


Hello.


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

Hello Back and thank you


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

GentlemanKnight said:


> Hello Back and thank you


Hello~ I'm sorry, I haven't been all that accurate but nice to meet you!


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

Twin2 said:


> I can talk about smart people stuff, and analyze you awesome persons!


I cringed right about here.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

Awww, wantin


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Maximus Deus said:


> I cringed right about here.


Right about there I smiled.


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

Twin2 said:


> Right about there I smiled.


Lol that's so adora-

_Oh my god what are you doing to me?_


----------



## Twin2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Maximus Deus said:


> Lol that's so adora-
> 
> _Oh my god what are you doing to me?_


hahah, I'm not sure, how about you tell me.


----------

